# my buggie



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

its not the best picture
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/Gatorbait_album/100_0857.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

That looks familiar....


----------



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

if you fish Ocracoke you have seen it I fished there a total of 102 days last year


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I saw your post on TW...same surfcast from there...good to see ya here...DK..right..?


----------



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

thats right:beer:


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

wow :--|  

that's what'cha call the "big bug rig"


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

dan4fish said:


> its not the best picture
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/Gatorbait_album/100_0857.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


nice rig looks close 2 mine


----------



## philmays (Feb 5, 2007)

I think that's a great picture....it's what it's all about!

I was thinking about putting somethink like that on the back of my truck....until I saw the price!


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Daniel is that you aka Drumking?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome aboard Daniel!! Enjoy the site! :beer:


----------



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

Catch This said:


> Daniel is that you aka Drumking?


Thats me


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Drumking? Favorite*

camping spots on Hatteras and Ocracoke Island?

I've never parked in a campground yet, but I think the rangers are really targeting campers at night now. 

Like your rig, mine is called......
the "*******'s Wet Dream"

102 days eh? jeezey louisey!


----------



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

Sand criuser I dont realy have a faverot spot to camp I love Ocracoke more than any thing I found that getting to know the rangers helps more than anything


----------



## philmays (Feb 5, 2007)

Portsmouth Island (the one just south of Ocracoke). That's all you can do is camp as usually the 20 forest service duplex houses are usually sold out. If you get over to the island and camp you can use the public shower/bathrooms at the site of the duplex houses. Very, VERY SWEET!!!!!


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*getting to know the rangers*

Thanks, you answered my question.


----------



## chincheck (Nov 5, 2006)

I've gotten bait out of that cooler before, I thought it looked familiar! Are my rod holders ready yet???


----------



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

tapout is that you? not 2 many people can get bait out of my cooler without getting shot


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

hey dan4fish, those artic fox campers are not lightweight, what size tires are you using and what air pressure?? thanks scott


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey philmays, I want to go to Portsmouth. I did not know that they have public restrooms and showers available. I have been on Portsmouth's website, but have not seen that. Do they have maps of the islands? I would like to go down in Sep-Oct. Can you get fuel on the island? pelican man.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

larry 
yup , showers , dump station , gas ...expensive !!..,
lost your # give me a call , i'll be here all afternoon .
derf


----------



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

fisheagle said:


> hey dan4fish, those artic fox campers are not lightweight, what size tires are you using and what air pressure?? thanks scott



285/75/16 with 65 psi highway bridge stone duelers


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

thanks for the info, you have a nice rig.


----------

